# Critique my 1.5YO filly?



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I don't see any pix ... did you post some?


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Agreed, no pics. Just so you know you won't get a very accurate critique for a yearling. She'll still change A LOT.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

No pictures, & it's hard to critique really at such a young age because she will change/mature over time.


----------



## LoftyCastle (Jan 12, 2014)

hopefully this works!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I have no opinion other than I WANT HER! LOL Too cute!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh she's an adorable little hairball! All those feathers and that mane & tail! Ditto what JC said.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Lovely little girl  Unfortunately the pics aren't ideal for critiquing... from what I CAN see she is nice and solid. It's hard to judge young horses until they have leveled out and stopped growing up, but nothing major is jumping out at me right now


----------



## EpicApple (Oct 19, 2014)

So cute, fat and fluffy. I want <3


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I love this filly. Only a year and a half and she has a nice rear end. I like her low hocks and knees too, this is awesome for such a young horse.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

If you had told me she was three, I would have believed you. She looks really nice and could she get cuter????

You're going to have so much fun with her!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

not an expert on cobs, but sure appears nice and solid with lots of bone.
Good job getting those feathers clean!
Have you watched any cob in hand classes, to see what they reward?


----------

